# Neuer PC für Call of Duty



## stilla99 (26. August 2014)

*Neuer PC für Call of Duty*

Hallo Leute

Bin neu hier und würde gerne von euch wissen, was für einen PC ihr euch zusammenstellen würdet für Call of Duty 4.

Die Mindestanforderungen für Call of Duty 4:

*Optimale Systemanforderungen:* 



CPU: 2,4 GHz Dual-Core oder besser 
RAM: 1GB (XP), bzw. 2GB (Vista) 
Festplatte: 8 GB freier Speicherplatz 
Grafikkarte: mit Shader-3.0-Support, NVIDIA Geforce 7800 oder ATI Radeon X18000 oder besser 

Was für Komponenten brauche ich minimal?

Ich würde gerne auf der höchsten Auflösung spielen. TS usw. sollten parallel laufen.

SSD: Ja 
HD: Mindestens 2Tera

Max Preis: 800 Euro

Gruss stilla99


----------



## Bananaface (26. August 2014)

Willst du so wenig ausgeben wie möglich oder ruhig alles, wenn du dafür mehr Leistung kriegst?

Füll mal diese Fragen aus die helfen uns den Pc noch besser mit deine Bedürfnisse abgleichen

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)


----------



## iPol0nski (26. August 2014)

Naja um COD 4 zocken zu können brauchste keine 800€ zu investieren. Da reicht ein PC für 300-400€ locker da das Game schon sehr alt ist.


----------



## stilla99 (26. August 2014)

Hallo Bananaface danke für die Info. Hier die Antworten.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

Max 800 Euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Habe ich alles.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten,  Gehäuse oder Lüfter)

Keinen alten PC.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

Monitor wird später gekauft. Nicht relevant momentan.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW,  Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio-  & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

Zocken: Nur COD4 Promod auf höchster Stufe.. Arbeiten: Office 2010, Photoshop 7.0

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

SSD 256GB und HD 2Tera

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

Hmm kann vorteilhaft sein. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Ja nicht besonders laut. Muss nicht superleise sein. Man sollte angenehm Arbeiten oder Zocken können.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

Willst Du die 800€ ausreizen, oder reicht es, wenn es für CoD4 reicht und der PC dafür nur 500€ kostet?

ISt Windows vorhanden, oder kommt das dazu?


----------



## Exar-K (26. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> CoD4 reicht und der PC dafür nur 500€ kostet?


Für CoD4 würde auch ein programmierbarer Taschenrechner ausreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Für CoD4 würde auch ein programmierbarer Taschenrechner ausreichen.



Sicher, aber SSD 240GB + 2TB HDD, was er haben möchte: da haste halt allein dafür schon 170-180€


----------



## stilla99 (26. August 2014)

Eigentlich muss ich nur COD4 Promod auf höchster Stufe zocken können


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

Hast Du denn auch Infos, was dieser ProMod verlangt? Oder ist der grafisch kaum anders als die Urversion?

Ich würde vorschlagen, wenn es möglichst günstig sein soll, aber noch Raum für mehr, falls Du doch mal was anspruchsvolleres nutzen willst:

Intel Core i3-4150 => 95€ Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150)
Mainboard: das ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) oder das MSI H97M-G43 (7924-002R) oder das ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)  ca 70€
RAM: 1x4GB am besten von denen Speicher im Preisvergleich  ca. 35€

Gehäuse zB eines von denen PC-Geh  haben alle viel Platz auch für lange Grafikkarten, und 2x USB3.0 vorne. 30-60€, ich sag mal ca. 50€

Netzteil zB Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) oder Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W ATX 2.31 (FD-PSU-TS2B-500W) ca. 50€, und wenn der PC lange am Tag an ist, könnte sich auch ein BeQuiet der 8er oder 9er-Serie mit 450-550W für 70-90€ rentieren, die sind noch sparsamer. 

SSD: zB SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-256G-G25)  oder Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)  ca 100€

HDD: eine von denen Hard Disk Drives (HDD) im Preisvergleich  80€

Dann noch Irgendeinen DVD-Brenner, je nach dem, was der Shop so auf Lager hat => 15€


So, und dann fehlt halt noch die Grafikkarte - es kann sein, dass eine AMD R7 260X völlig reicht. Da würd ich dann die von Asus nehmen ASUS R7260X-DC2OC-1GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R7 260X, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0523-M0NA00)  100€

Ansonsten wäre eine AMD R9 270X anzuraten, die ist nochmal deutlich schneller und packt derzeit noch alle aktuellen Games auf höheren Details - die gibt es ab ca. 150€, zB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) 


Is halt die Frage, was diese Mod "braucht" bzw. ob Du vlt. doch auch für andere Games ne gute Karte haben willst. Vielleicht noch ein leiser CPU-Kühler dazu wie der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO für 25€.


Dann bist Du insgesamt bei ca 600€ mit der R7 260X oder 650€ mit der R9 270X. Es ginge - wenn diese Mod nicht viel mehr verlangt als das Grundspiel - sogar noch günstiger, dann nimmst Du nur nen Pentium Sockel 1150 für 50€ und ein Board für nur 50€, und man KANN auch auch ein Billiggehäuse nehmen für 25-30€, und als Netzteil eines für 40€. Aber ich finde meinen Vorschlag - wenn man das Geld halt hat - trotzdem sinnvoller, da hast Du auch im Alltag einfach mehr von. 

Für neuere Games wären 8GB RAM besser, das kostet Dich dann ca 30€ mehr (da gibt es Kits mit 2x4GB => Speicher im Preisvergleich  ). Und wenn Du statt des Core i3 einen Core i5 nimmst, hast Du ne deutlich bessere CPU. Bei der Grafikkarte wäre eine R9 280 für 170-180€ nochmal 15% schneller, eine R9 280X für 230-250€ erneut weitere 15% schneller. Das wäre halt in Deinem Budget auch noch drin, aber für CoD4 an sich nicht nötig.


----------



## stilla99 (26. August 2014)

Hallo Herbboy

Nein leider habe ich die Anforderungen für Promod nicht. Eigentlich sollten es die gleichen wie bei COD4 Normal sein.

Ich habe da was zusammengestellt bekommen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00)
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)

was meinst du?

Ich will trozdem für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gewappnet sein. Vielleicht überlege ich es mir, ein Game mit höheren Anforderungen anzulegen.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. August 2014)

stilla99 schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy
> 
> Nein leider habe ich die Anforderungen für Promod nicht. Eigentlich sollten es die gleichen wie bei COD4 Normal sein.
> 
> ...



Das sieht gut aus und passt. Bei Deinem Budget müsste aber auch eine R9 280X drin sein, die ist noch ein wenig stärker als die 280.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

stilla99 schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy
> 
> Nein leider habe ich die Anforderungen für Promod nicht. Eigentlich sollten es die gleichen wie bei COD4 Normal sein.
> 
> ...


 Das war ja meine Frage: lieber ein billiger PC, der für CoD reicht, oder doch ausreizen, damit man das bestmögliche hat, wenn man doch mal neue Games spielen will.   Für letzteres ist die Zusammenstellung sehr gut, das ist ja auch an sich das, was ich nannte, nur das Du bei der CPU und der Grafikkarte die "guten" Varianten drin hast, um das Budget auszureizen. 


Ich würde nur, wie auch Shorty sagt, schauen, ob es nicht für die R9 280X reicht. Aber das wird knapp, da die R9 280 inzwischen sehr günstig ist. Wo du zu Gunsten der Graka vlt noch ein bisschen sparen kannst: beim Board das H97M nehmen und als Kühler vlt. einen für nur 15-20€, und beim Gehäuse ein 1ß€ günstigeres - aber ansonsten lässt sich da auch nix mehr nennenswert sparen.


----------



## iPol0nski (26. August 2014)

Naja der PC is für COD 4 völlig overpowert... damit kannste auch die neuen Spiele alle zocken.


----------



## stilla99 (27. August 2014)

Noch eine Frage:

Ich habe da noch einen Laptop:

Spezifikationen:

Intel Core i5 (2. Gen.) 2450M / 2.5 GHz ( 3.1 GHz ) / 3 MB Cache
6 GB DDR3
1 TB HDD ( 8 GB flash ) / 5400 rpm
AMD Radeon HD 6490M - 1 GB GDDR3
Videospeicher 1 GB GDDR5 SDRAM

Samsung Series 7 Chronos 700Z3AH - Core i5 2450M / 2.5 GHz - Windows Da sieht man den Laptop noch.

Würde auf meinem Laptop auch Call of Duty 4 funktionieren? Ich würde einfach noch eine Tastatur, eine Maus und einen externen Montor kaufen. Somit müsste ich momentan keinen neuen PC aufbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Installier es doch einfach mal und probiert es aus, da gibt es doch keinerlei Account-Beschränkungen oder so was, du kannst ja sogar den Multiplayer oder CD spielen ^^ 

Wenn man hier mal schaut AMD Radeon HD 6490M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  müsste es aber gut laufen, denn selbst das viel viel neuere Black OPs 2 läuft da auf mittel problemlos in 1024x768


----------



## stilla99 (28. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Installier es doch einfach mal und probiert es aus, da gibt es doch keinerlei Account-Beschränkungen oder so was, du kannst ja sogar den Multiplayer oder CD spielen ^^
> 
> Wenn man hier mal schaut AMD Radeon HD 6490M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  müsste es aber gut laufen, denn selbst das viel viel neuere Black OPs 2 läuft da auf mittel problemlos in 1024x768



Hallo Herbboy

Ich habe es gestern probiert und muss sagen, dass es schon flüssig läuft, aber die FPS Werte sind miserabel. Sogar bei der Auflösung 800x600 habe ich maximale FPS Werte von 180.

Da muss ich mir wohl trotzdem einen Rechner zulegen


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

180 ist miserabel? ^^  Wie willst Du denn da noch den Unterschied zu zB 250 merken bzw. davon profitieren? Naja, mit nem PC kannst Du dann halt auch andere Games gut spielen


----------



## stilla99 (28. August 2014)

Ja bei COD4 merkt man schon einen kleinen Unterschied 

Wie findet ihr diese Zusammenstellung?

https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=E8F3FC9F05A9CB459E230AF68366489A

Das wären dann etwa 900 Euro welche ich ausschöpfen würde. Den CPU und die Graka könnte ich dann noch übertakten.


----------



## svd (28. August 2014)

Furchtbar, um ehrlich zu sein. 

Nimm lieber "nur" 8GB RAM, das reicht erstmal vollkommen aus. 
Der Prozessorkühler kann auch ruhig ein wenig günstiger sein.
Das übrige Geld steckst du lieber gleich in einen ausgewachsenen Core i5-4590. Da hast du gleich mehr (als genug) Leistung, ohne je Übertakten zu müssen.

Musst du denn in der Schweizerischen Eidgenossenschaft bestellen? Die Preise sind ja jenseits von Grottino und Bratchäs...


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. August 2014)

180 fps sind zu wenig xD

Dafür das Quake 3 Arena mit 125fps das Optimum für Physik hinter der id-tech 3 darstellt...

Kommt mir hier eher wie ein Trollversuch als alles andere vor.


----------



## stilla99 (28. August 2014)

Ja das stimmt svd die Preise in der Schweiz sind halt teuer  wohne aber leider da ^^

Oder könntest du mir diese Sachen billiger in Deutschland finden? Aufpassen mit Wechselkurs 

Harddisk 2T: PC-Ostschweiz - Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 - 2TB - 64MB - S-ATA 6Gbps
SSD 256GB: PC-Ostschweiz - Crucial MX100 - 256GB
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231V3
Grafik : PC-Ostschweiz - Asus Radeon R9 280X-DC2T-3GB5 - 3GB
Mainboard: ASRock H97 PRO4 - H97 PRO4 - 1000ordi.ch
CD Laufwerk: DVD+-R/RW/DL/RAM BULK BLACK DVD+-R/RW/DL/RAM BULK BLACK 24X/6X/16X/24X/6X/5X SATA W/SO NMS
CPU Kühler: Alpenf
Gehäuse: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/sharkoon-t28-blue-edition-midi-tower-pc-gehaeuse-330025
Netzteil: PC-Ostschweiz - be quiet! Straight Power E9, 450W


----------



## svd (28. August 2014)

Oh, da hab ich mich vertan, weil bei den Zahlenwerter keine Einheit daneben steht. (Wer macht denn bitte sowas?)

Nach dem heutigen Wechselkurs sind die Preise sogar recht ähnlich, mit nur wenigen Euro Unterschied. Kannst also getrost daheim einkaufen.

16GB RAM würde ich aber trotzdem nicht nehmen. Die sind echt unnötig. 
Der "Anniversary Pentium G" ein sehr interessanter Prozessor für den gamingtauglichen Billigst-HTPC. 
Aber sobald du ein gewisses Budget zur Verfügung hast, wie das bei dir ja der Fall ist, lieber gleich einen Core i5.


----------



## stilla99 (28. August 2014)

das stimmt 

oke jetzt hab ich mir alle lösungen rausgesucht..

was wäre die optimale lösung für mich? jetzt mal abgesehen vom budget.. sollten aber auch im case platz haben 

CPU: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/intel-pentium-g3258-lga-1150-320ghz-unlocked-prozessor-2735851 ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...x-lga-1150-360ghz-prozessor-2578890?tagIds=76 ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...x-lga-1150-320ghz-prozessor-2576372?tagIds=76
CPU Kühler: Alpenf ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-dark-rock-advanced-c1-120mm-cpu-kuehler-251083
RAM: PC-Ostschweiz - Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 8GB kit (2x4GB) CL9 ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...-4x-4gb-ddr3-1600-dimm-arbeitsspeicher-289448 ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...r3-1600-dimm-arbeitsspeicher-289341?tagIds=76
Mainboard: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...-lga-1150-z97-atx-mainboard-2585570?tagIds=76 ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/asrock-z97-pro4-lga-1150-z97-atx-mainboard-2585390 ; ASRock H97 PRO4 - H97 PRO4 - 1000ordi.ch
Graka: PC-Ostschweiz - Asus Radeon R9 280X-DC2T-3GB5 - 3GB ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/his-r9-280x-ipower-iceq-x2-turbo-boost-3gb-grafikkarte-751926
Gehäuse: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/sharkoon-t28-blue-edition-midi-tower-pc-gehaeuse-330025 ; PC-Ostschweiz - Corsair Carbide Series 200R
Netzteil: PC-Ostschweiz - be quiet! Straight Power E9, 450W ; https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-straight-power-450w-pc-netzteil-267462?tagIds=76-524
SSD: PC-Ostschweiz - Crucial MX100 - 256GB
HD: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/toshiba-dt01aca200-2000gb-35-desktop-festplatte-360762 ; PC-Ostschweiz - Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 - 2TB - 64MB - S-ATA 6Gbps
CD : DVD+-R/RW/DL/RAM BULK BLACK DVD+-R/RW/DL/RAM BULK BLACK 24X/6X/16X/24X/6X/5X SATA W/SO NMS


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Ein Dark Rock für nen Pentium-PC oder core i5? Das ist völliger Unfug, so nen Kühler brauchst Du nur bei extremer Übertaktung, und das ginge nur mit den CPU, die ein "k" am Ende der Modellnummer haben. Such Dir einen für umgerechnet vlt 20-30€. Auch die Boards sind zu teuer, die brauchst Du nicht. NImm eines fmit H97-Chipsatz, die mit Z-Chipsatz bringen dir ebenfalls nur beim Übertakten was.

Ansonsten passt aber alles, im Gehäuse ist auch genug Raum


----------



## stilla99 (28. August 2014)

Ich habe alle Varianten ausgesucht.. vielleicht siehst du es nicht bei jedem Teil sind 1,2, oder 3 Links nebeneinander. sie sind abgetrennt mit einem strichpunkt  sprich beim cpu habe ich einen pentium i3 und i5 und wollte wissen, welches die optimale lösung für mich wäre..


----------



## svd (28. August 2014)

Die Zusammenstellung wird immer besser. 
Auf Übertakten würde ich verzichten. Die Komponenten wären dann:


Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Pro 4 (*Z*97 wäre nicht notwendig, kostet aber praktisch genauso viel, wie das *H*97. Also, was soll's. )
RAM: Crucial Ballistic Tactical
Grafikkarte: ASUS R9 280X DirectCU II TOP
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
HDD: Toshiba 2TB
ODD: einfach das günstigste
Gehäuse: nach Geschmack
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 CO
CPU: Genau die, welche gerade noch im Budget liegt.  Also zB: der Xeon E3-1231 v3, Core i5-4590 oder Core i5-4460.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Doch, das hab ich schon gesehen - aber der Kühler ist für beide CPUs viel zu übertrieben, da reicht ein günstigerer, und für beide CPUs bringen auch die etwas teureren Boards nix, da reicht eines mit H97-Chipsatz für umgerechnet 80€ - klar, wenn jetzt das Z97 auch nicht teurer ist, schadet das auch nicht.


----------



## stilla99 (29. August 2014)

Danke für die Infos

Jetzt habe ich meine Zusammenstellung fertig:

Mainboard: PC-Ostschweiz - Asrock Z97 Pro4 109.95.—
CPU: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...x-lga-1150-330ghz-prozessor-2578899?tagIds=76 204.—
CPU Kühler : Alpenf 35.—
RAM: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...r3-1600-dimm-arbeitsspeicher-289341?pcscpId=1 91.40.—
Grafik: ABBO Informatique SA Geneva : Hardware > Components & Accessories > Video Cards > Asus RADEON R9280X-DC2-3GD5 PCIE 3 3GB GDDR5 90YV0501-M0NA00 282.85.--
Netzteil: PC-Ostschweiz - be quiet! Straight Power E9, 450W 90.40.—
SSD: PC-Ostschweiz - Crucial MX100 - 256GB 106.55.—
HD: PC-Ostschweiz - Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 - 2TB - 64MB - S-ATA 6Gbps 80.65.—
Gehäuse: PC-Ostschweiz - Sharkoon T28 Blue Edition 63.10.--
CD: DVD+-R/RW/DL/RAM BULK BLACK DVD+-R/RW/DL/RAM BULK BLACK 24X/6X/16X/24X/6X/5X SATA W/SO NMS 18.25.—
1082.—

Zum Übertakten:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 143.10.—
CPU: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...0-350ghz-unlocked-prozessor-2584655?tagIds=76 239.—
CPU Kühler : Kühler Alpenföhn K2 80.—
1195.30.—

Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen, ob ich später einmal übertakten will oder nicht


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Jo, sieht gut aus. Und meiner Meinung nach lohnt Übertakten bei dem Aufpreis nicht, WENN die CPU mal bei Normtakt zu knapp wird, musst Du halt etwas früher ne neue holen, hast aber dafür ja auch vorher schon Geld gespart. Vor allem: ich würd echt mal den Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3 ins Auge fassen, denn die kosten ähnlich viel wie die corei5-k-CPUs und arbeiten wie ein core i7. D.h. die haben pro Kern 2 Threads, also insgesamt 8 Threads - das ist so, als hätten die 8 Kerne. Und ICH würde schwer vermuten, dass das später ein größerer Vorteil wird als ein übertakterer 4Thread-Corei5, weil nämlich die modernen Konsolen auch 8Kerner nutzen und früher oder später Games auch von 8Kernen profitieren werden.


----------

